# My Final Resting Place Is Paid For



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 23, 2018)

I'd been saying for quite awhile that I was going to buy a cemetery plot. I have a friend who used to work in the funeral business and he told me how prices have started escalating. He had bought several plots years ago and prices are indeed much higher. Also, my mother and father purchased their double grave with vault years before either of them died and it was a big help to my mom when my father died and a help to me when my mom passed. I wanted to make that one less thing my son has to worry about, especially since we (Muslims) are supposed to be buried within 24 hours (or as close to that timing as possible). The cemetery offered a $200 discount and interest free payments for 24 months. I also opted to pay for the grave opening and closing fee, since those prices are going up as well. My final payment was in May and my deed should be ready to be picked up by now. 

I have two insurance policies that I expect will cover additional funeral costs, hopefully with some left over. Have you done a pre-paid funeral and/or purchased a plot (or plots)?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 23, 2018)

Both of our cremation services are paid for so no struggle when the time comes.


----------



## Knight (Jul 23, 2018)

For the loooooooooooooong rest. Cremation & burial all paid for. Complete out line of all assets in the bank safe deposit box with all our sons on the signature access card. Our wills constructed the way we want  the boiler plate typical division of assets not what we wanted. A copy of our wills given to our sons so they know now what to expect. I think the kindest thing parents can do is leave everything done. Never a pleasant conversation to have with your family but once in place & understood peace of mind for all is achieved.


----------



## KingsX (Jul 23, 2018)

.

My only child died five years ago.  At the time I bought a double plot and double grave stone.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm all paid up and ready to go!

I even have a little card in my wallet that tells whoever finds me the name of my undertaker and his telephone number.  

Thanks for that little tip Falcon!!!


----------



## twinkles (Jul 23, 2018)

i bought a cemetary plot while i was in my 60s--then i donated my remains  for science---so  will be cremated


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 23, 2018)

My wife and my ashes will be burried in the grave of my parents.


----------



## rgp (Jul 23, 2018)

Haven't really given it much [proper] thought...Perhaps I should?

No kids, no heirs ....so not really a 'worry' ? But probably still should make arrangements. Not very polite I suppose to just leave it for some else to deal with.

I think cremation is my choice, I'd like my estate to go to children & animal charities .


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 23, 2018)

My Grandpa bought plots for many generations after him. All my family are buried in the same cemetery. This may sound strange but I will be buried with my family and my hubby will be buried in a different cemetery where is Mom and Dad bought extra plots. There was room for the hubby with me but he decided to use the plot his parents provided. I was also offered a plot with him. I didn't want to go there either. We are in agreement so I guess that's all that matters.


----------



## AprilT (Jul 23, 2018)

Ashes to ashes dust to dust, no worries here, just toss me over land or sea, cremation is the way I'm going, no plot required.  I had considered pre-paying for my cremation services, but, since I'm not sure, I will be staying in this state, I had to reconsider my plans.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 23, 2018)

My final resting place will be the Pacific Ocean, so I'm good.  My ashes, along with my (2nd) wife's and those of the real Hoot and Annie will go into the ocean at the Punalu'u Black Sand Beach.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 23, 2018)

I've,paid for my plot in our memorial garden at my church where my ashes will be.One less thing to worry about Sue


----------



## Pappy (Jul 23, 2018)

My bod going for science care. Ashes will be sent to my family and all expenses are paid for.


----------



## tortiecat (Jul 23, 2018)

Have prearranged, prepaid cremation, and burial plots. Made it very simple when my husband
passed away; we have a family plot as well. There are three generations buried in the plot.


----------



## AprilT (Jul 23, 2018)

Pappy said:


> My bod going for science care. Ashes will be sent to my family and all expenses are paid for.



Years ago, I looked into that, but, from reading requirements, I came to the conclution, they wouldn't want my remains, so, tossing would make more since for me.  



tortiecat said:


> Have prearranged, prepaid cremation, and burial plots. Made it very simple when my husband
> passed away; we have a family plot as well. There are three generations buried in the plot.



It's funny, I live not more than a block and a half from where a family plot is that my mom great-grandfather, siblings, uncles and others are buried.  I guess I could just request that I be sprinkle over them, but, I was hoping to be sprinkled over a body of water.  We'll see.  If I'm still in the area, it will be easy enough to just be cremated right down the road and have the ashes sprinkled around them or in them..  :turnaround:

Think I'll get this written up soon, one never knows what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## jujube (Jul 23, 2018)

The Spousal Equivalent has it all in place.  Plot reserved (it's his family's part of the cemetery so no cost there).  He even has his stone in place.  Yep, the stone is already there with his name and birth date.  Just waiting to put the death date on it at the proper time.  

Don't ask me what I think of this.  I come from a "cremate 'em and scatter 'em somewhere appropriate" family.  

We're heading out for his mother's funeral tomorrow morning.  She's already had one funeral in the city in which she died and now there's another funeral at "home".   Again, don't ask me what I think of this.  What's more, both funerals were/are going to be "open casket".  Truly, I beg you, don't ask me what I think of THAT......


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 24, 2018)

AprilT said:


> If I'm still in the area, it will be easy enough to just be cremated right down the road and have the ashes sprinkled around them or in them..:turnaround:


I thought of having my ashes sprinkled also, then I saw the landscape crew come around on their riding mowers and mow over the graves!!


----------



## Colleen (Jul 24, 2018)

My parents bought plots (4) many, many years ago. They are buried at the perpetual care cemetery. When my dad passed away in 1987 my mother gave me the deed to the other 2 plots. My husband and I want to be cremated and we just recently had a conversation with his kids what our wishes are. My husband wants his ashes scattered here in AZ...and he doesn't care where they do it (Grand Canyon???) but I've asked to have my urn placed alongside my parents in MI.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 24, 2018)

Cremation  all paid for.  If  nobody  wants  the ashes,  then,  scatter them to the four winds.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 24, 2018)

rgp said:


> Haven't really given it much [proper] thought...Perhaps I should?
> 
> No kids, no heirs ....so not really a 'worry' ? But probably still should make arrangements. Not very polite I suppose to just leave it for some else to deal with.
> 
> I think cremation is my choice, I'd like my estate to go to children & animal charities .



Do it now and you pay today's price. Put it off and you pay tomorrow's price. I took care of me 12 years ago.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 24, 2018)

I will have my ashes loaded on to a spaceship and then crash it in to you Uranus.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2018)

We haven't prepaid for anything, no kids involved just hubby and me, we both want to be cremated and don't care very much what the other does with the ashes, but since we're both nature lovers I think the survivor will sprinkle them over the mountains or something.  When one of us is left, we'll decide whether to have an arranged cremation paid for and have a card like Aunt Bea mentioned for whomever finds us.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 25, 2018)

jujube said:


> The Spousal Equivalent has it all in place.  Plot reserved (it's his family's part of the cemetery so no cost there).  He even has his stone in place.  Yep, the stone is already there with his name and birth date.  Just waiting to put the death date on it at the proper time.
> 
> Don't ask me what I think of this.  I come from a "cremate 'em and scatter 'em somewhere appropriate" family.
> 
> We're heading out for his mother's funeral tomorrow morning.  She's already had one funeral in the city in which she died and now there's another funeral at "home".   Again, don't ask me what I think of this.  What's more, both funerals were/are going to be "open casket".  Truly, I beg you, don't ask me what I think of THAT......



That's at least one too many funerals for mom, IMO.  As for open casket stuff -- ghastly, IMO.    I'm with you on the cremate 'em and scatter 'em view.


----------



## Colleen (Jul 25, 2018)

jujube said:


> The Spousal Equivalent has it all in place.  Plot reserved (it's his family's part of the cemetery so no cost there).  He even has his stone in place.  Yep, the stone is already there with his name and birth date.  Just waiting to put the death date on it at the proper time.
> 
> Don't ask me what I think of this.  I come from a "cremate 'em and scatter 'em somewhere appropriate" family.
> 
> We're heading out for his mother's funeral tomorrow morning.  She's already had one funeral in the city in which she died and now there's another funeral at "home".   Again, don't ask me what I think of this.  What's more, both funerals were/are going to be "open casket".  Truly, I beg you, don't ask me what I think of THAT......



That's just creepy!


----------



## Elsie (Jul 25, 2018)

I'm considering Natural Burial.  Need to get more info about it.  I have NO desire to be cremated.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 25, 2018)

*STOP!! *The topic is *final "resting" place*, not where your icky remains will be dumped, burned tossed or hidden. My final resting place is hopefully where my current "{resting place" is, my fabulous couch, second choice, my fabulous bed. After that, I will not offer any objections what happens.:nodisturb:


----------



## Elsie (Jul 25, 2018)

fmdog44, golly, I figure death will be my best restful time.


----------



## KingsX (Jul 25, 2018)

jujube said:


> *The Spousal Equivalent has it all in place.  Plot reserved (it's his family's part of the cemetery so no cost there).  He even has his stone in place.  Yep, the stone is already there with his name and birth date.  Just waiting to put the death date on it at the proper time.  *
> 
> Don't ask me what I think of this.  I come from a "cremate 'em and scatter 'em somewhere appropriate" family.
> 
> *We're heading out for his mother's funeral tomorrow morning.  She's already had one funeral in the city in which she died and now there's another funeral at "home". *   Again, don't ask me what I think of this.  *What's more, both funerals were/are going to be "open casket".  * Truly, I beg you, don't ask me what I think of THAT......





That has been the traditional American funeral ever since I've been alive.

Even though my son had an autopsy [because he was young and died at home]
and was not embalmed [so not available for public view] I was able to see him
one last time in his coffin.  I am so glad I did because God had a very important
message for me there.

My son and I have a double plot with a gravestone there with his and my name.


----------



## dkay (Jul 28, 2018)

I recently purchased my plot and my gravestone is being prepared as I write this. I am going to be cremated but didn't really want to be scattered (for fear that my ashes might mingle with my ex husbands since he will be scattered). This is a very windy state. I kind of like having my own "space" so to speak. I would love to see the looks on the faces of future grave diggers when they dig me up and find only ashes in the funeral home box, not even a fancy urn that can be sold. Anyway, my ex husband died earlier this year. He was only 69 and it was completely unexpected. Our daughter has been trying to deal with probate, locating his accounts, settling his accounts. He said he wanted to be cremated and scattered but gave no indication as to where. It has really created some stress for her so his ashes are still in a box on her mantle where they have been for six month. So my advice is to talk to your children and do as much pre-planning as possible, unless of course you want to make things absolutely miserable for your children.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 28, 2018)

I'm claustrophobic. I do want to be cremated but don't want to be in an urn. Of course, I know that my ashes won't be me, but nevertheless. Scattered somewhere. Not in the ocean. I do NOT like thinking about being in the depths of the ocean--cold and no sunshine or trees,. etc. I'll have to think about it.


----------



## Colleen (Jul 28, 2018)

Olivia said:


> I'm claustrophobic. I do want to be cremated but don't want to be in an urn. Of course, I know that my ashes won't be me, but nevertheless. Scattered somewhere. Not in the ocean. I do NOT like thinking about being in the depths of the ocean--cold and no sunshine or trees,. etc. I'll have to think about it.



I'm with you...NO scattering my ashes on water of any kind! I'm scared to death of water and never learned how to swim (I think I drowned in a past life...haha) and the kids know my wishes.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 28, 2018)

Colleen said:


> I'm with you...NO scattering my ashes on water of any kind! I'm scared to death of water and never learned how to swim (I think I drowned in a past life...haha) and the kids know my wishes.



Yes, I totally understand.


----------



## jujube (Jul 28, 2018)

dkay said:


> I recently purchased my plot and my gravestone is being prepared as I write this. I am going to be cremated but didn't really want to be scattered (*for fear that my ashes might mingle with my ex husbands since he will be scattered*). This is a very windy state. I kind of like having my own "space" so to speak. I would love to see the looks on the faces of future grave diggers when they dig me up and find only ashes in the funeral home box, not even a fancy urn that can be sold. Anyway, my ex husband died earlier this year. He was only 69 and it was completely unexpected. Our daughter has been trying to deal with probate, locating his accounts, settling his accounts. He said he wanted to be cremated and scattered but gave no indication as to where. It has really created some stress for her so his ashes are still in a box on her mantle where they have been for six month. So my advice is to talk to your children and do as much pre-planning as possible, unless of course you want to make things absolutely miserable for your children.



Years ago when my mother asked my grandmother what she wanted for her burial arrangements, my grandmother said, "Do whatever you want with me, but DON'T bury me next to your father!"  She was most adamant that she didn't want to be lying next to him for eternity.  So we just had her name chiseled on the double headstone and scattered her ashes on her parent's graves in another state and also scattered them on the family farm where she was born and grew up.

My grandfather never gave my grandmother much peace when he was alive and I guess she was afraid he was never going to let her rest in death......


----------



## Colleen (Jul 28, 2018)

jujube said:


> Years ago when my mother asked my grandmother what she wanted for her burial arrangements, my grandmother said, "Do whatever you want with me, but DON'T bury me next to your father!"  She was most adamant that she didn't want to be lying next to him for eternity.  So we just had her name chiseled on the double headstone and scattered her ashes on her parent's graves in another state and also scattered them on the family farm where she was born and grew up.
> 
> My grandfather never gave my grandmother much peace when he was alive and I guess she was afraid he was never going to let her rest in death......



That's sad...and funny....at the same time. Hopefully, now, she's finally resting in peace


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 29, 2018)

Olivia said:


> I'm claustrophobic. I do want to be cremated but don't want to be in an urn. Of course, I know that my ashes won't be me, but nevertheless. Scattered somewhere. Not in the ocean. I do NOT like thinking about being in the depths of the ocean--cold and no sunshine or trees,. etc. I'll have to think about it.



I read one person had her ashes mixed in with the food for her cats! I wonder if she thought about being in a cat litter box and then in to a garbage can.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 5, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> I read one person had her ashes mixed in with the food for her cats! I wonder if she thought about being in a cat litter box and then in to a garbage can.



That's just gross and kind of sick...poor cats!


----------



## StarSong (Aug 6, 2018)

Cremation for me and the hubs.  The ashes of whoever dies first will be held until the other passes.  Then our ashes will be commingled and scattered in some of our favorite places.  Some in the ocean, some next to my Mom, GM and baby sister in my primary family's cemetery plot, and who knows where we'll decide we want other bits to go.  No prepaid planning - there will be ample funds in our estate to cover whatever final arrangements and memorial event (or whatever) that our children choose.

p.s.  I think the planet's land should be reserved for current and future generations rather than being occupied in perpetuity by those who have already had our turn here.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 6, 2018)

Congratulations to you who have taken care of your final arrangements, no matter the method.  For those who haven't, hope you don't leave your loved ones (or whoever) scrambling to make arrangements. Muslims believe one must be interred but if that was not the case and I chose cremation, I would definitely want my ashes to be scattered over the ocean.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 11, 2018)

Mine is just a matchbook away.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 17, 2018)

vinny said:


> mine is just a matchbook away.


lol


----------



## Visexual (Sep 23, 2018)

My wife and I prepaid the Neptune Society for our arrangements six years ago.  And we've told everyone who matters that we don't want any type of service.  Heck, if nobody knows I'm gone, it's like living forever, right?  Ha!


----------



## Wren (Sep 23, 2018)

A simple,cremation all paid for to make things easier for my daughter when the time comes


----------



## tortiecat (Sep 23, 2018)

Also have cremation and service prepaid; urn to be placed beside my late husband's.
It is the prerequisite of many senior residences to have this in place.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 23, 2018)

My father bought cemetery plots, but both my sister and I moved to Florida.  After our mother passed she was buried next to our father.  My sister and I sold the remaining plots back to the cemetery.  My wife and I have opted for cremation and our ashes are to be scattered in the gulf.


----------



## Old Tom (Oct 4, 2018)

Being avid hikers, my wife and I have opted to have our ashes scattered in the mountains. When my granddaughter asked me how she would find our final resting place and spend time with us, I did not have an answer. She enjoys visiting grave sites of relatives. It makes her feel closer to her family.

After a lot of thought and discussions with other people opting for cremation, I created a public website so that the exact scattered ashes site of a loved one can be marked on a google map. Now my granddaughter feels much better knowing that she can always find us. And I feel better knowing I didn't let her down.


----------



## jewell3324 (Dec 10, 2018)

My husband and I prepaid for our creamations and cripts (sp?) so our kids won't have to make any decisions.  All of our important documents are located in a plastic box in a specific location. It's a peace of mind for us.


----------



## Elsie (Dec 10, 2018)

I have $10,000 Life Insurance policy made out to my 3 children to pay for my burial.  Don't know the ins and outs of what to do to set up burial info.  I do not want to be cremated! (creepy, I want to be laid out in an unlocked coffin in an above ground private chamber with its door unlocked in case I want take a walk. lol)  I've thought of "Natural burial"--wrapped in a cloth and buried in a hole in the ground somewhere in nature--as fertilizer.


----------



## TravelingLife (Dec 15, 2018)

Spouse did want to be buried in family cemetary. I said no I didn't want to be snowed on. He claims I don't understand the concept of 'dead.' 
He has since changed his mind after buring his mom. He said don't you dare bring me here. 

I want both of us to be creamated and turned into a Reef. I think having fish swimming around and through me would be the bomb! I'd connect the outside link on here but am new and don't know if that is 'undesirable.'  Goggle living reefs.


----------



## john19485 (Dec 15, 2018)

I don't know where if my  wife wants me near where she can go see me , a couple of Military people have asked me to have a military funeral, its already planed out except, where to put me., my friend George Bush, they stared final planning of his about more than a year ago, he's there now, with his wife.


----------



## peppermint (Dec 16, 2018)

My parents are buried in the same draw...Not in the ground....When my brother died we bought a draw above my parents...There is one more person who can be in the draw....

NOT ME!!!!  I TOLD MY KIDS TO CREMATE ME....My sister in law lost her husband last year, she has the ashes in an urn in her living room....It was way to much money to bury....She said the kids

will do the rest.....Whatever they want....when she dies.....She has 3 girls married and they can sell the house and get the sale of the house....And any money she has in the bank....


----------



## moosehead (Dec 17, 2018)

Well, I've made a decision. I'm not going. Seeing how much trouble it is for the arrangements I think it's best I don't go. See, It's not like you're going to Pittsburgh. THAT trip is easy. Buy a ticket and go. As for when one takes that final "vacation" It's so much trouble. Funeral place, church services or whatever, that final limo ride, cemetery services and then into the ground. OR, one could go for cremation although I have been told that too much sunlight is not THAT good for you and, well, cremation....That is pretty final.

Now, if you will excuse me, I must go for a run. Need to keep myself healthy.


----------



## MeAgain (Dec 17, 2018)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Congratulations to you who have taken care of your final arrangements, no matter the method.  For those who haven't, hope you don't leave your loved ones (or whoever) scrambling to make arrangements. Muslims believe one must be interred but if that was not the case and I chose cremation, I would definitely want my ashes to be scattered over the ocean.



So do Christians and Jews. For years I thought the ashes to ashes ,dust to dust was quote from the Bible, then my nephew told me it isn't. 
But I don't think it matters that much.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 20, 2018)

Both my husband and I want to be cremated and we have told our children. My sister had her husband cremated and the Urn she has will fit her ashes also. Her only problem is which of her children will want the urn after she's gone. I told her to tell them they can rotate who has the urn. My Brother and his wife were cremated and their ashes were sprinkled in the Ocean because they loved going on Cruises and they loved the peace being in the Ocean gave them.


----------



## Miss Mae (Dec 26, 2018)

moosehead said:


> Well, I've made a decision. I'm not going. Seeing how much trouble it is for the arrangements I think it's best I don't go. See, It's not like you're going to Pittsburgh. THAT trip is easy. Buy a ticket and go. As for when one takes that final "vacation" It's so much trouble. Funeral place, church services or whatever, that final limo ride, cemetery services and then into the ground. OR, one could go for cremation although I have been told that too much sunlight is not THAT good for you and, well, cremation....That is pretty final.
> 
> Now, if you will excuse me, I must go for a run. Need to keep myself healthy.



So you're not going, eh? Pretty cool, dude, pretty cool! :biggrin-new:


----------



## Miss Mae (Dec 26, 2018)

When my parents passed more then 20 years ago, hubby and I decided planning early is the better option so as not to leave anything in confusion. Burial plots purchased at that time and last year we bought the headstone. Gotta admit, kinda chilling seeing your name there. *gulp*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 8, 2019)

TravelingLife said:


> Spouse did want to be buried in family cemetary. I said no I didn't want to be snowed on. He claims I don't understand the concept of 'dead.'
> He has since changed his mind after buring his mom. He said don't you dare bring me here.
> 
> I want both of us to be creamated and turned into a Reef. I think having fish swimming around and through me would be the bomb! I'd connect the outside link on here but am new and don't know if that is 'undesirable.'  Goggle living reefs.



TOO funny TL !


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 6, 2019)

KingsX said:


> That has been the traditional American funeral ever since I've been alive.
> 
> Even though my son had an autopsy [because he was young and died at home]
> and was not embalmed [so not available for public view] I was able to see him
> ...


KingsX I know this reply is long overdue but I hadn't visited frequently. * So* sorry to read that you lost a child!  I hope happy memories of him bring you some measure of comfort and peace.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 6, 2019)

Pre-need drives the funeral business.  They cannot wait for a funeral, need operating capital throughout the year. (Got this info from mags while waiting in lobby for interview to pay for my cremation.) 
Got the spouse in her box in living rooming, some comfort knowing she is still around, need to make a decision about that, but I like having her around.

The cement containers the folks are buried in-horse feather, just another
$ 5-to $700 dollar fee to milk the bereaved.
  (They may have a function in mega-cemeteries (the departed would stink up the ground water,  but not in small country cemeteries,)  That was 20 years ago, cost today?

My mother paid every expense possible prior to her death; funeral home slime ball  stated, there is still a $500.0 fee.  
I jumped up, I'm gonn'a whip you ass, you thieving %$#*&^_('!!

Sister said, Sit! '
She then told funeral home thief, 
'My attorney has contract in his office, friends advised me to place it in his possession (She lived in Detroit, burial occurred in Tx.).'

The thief rattled his papers,,,,,,,'W ell, I sure it's here somewhere, went through contract... Can' t find it at the moment. I'll bill you.'

I again bounced up: '...gonn'a whip you ass.'

Sister whispered, 'You can't  attend funeral if you in jail'
'Oh', 
damn sister


----------



## oldmontana (Nov 6, 2019)

*My Final Resting Place Is Paid For

We have paid for our cremation...no funeral...be in vaults at local vet cemetery. *


----------



## Llynn (Nov 6, 2019)

I actually have two spots paid for. One in the town where I attended High School and one in an old family site where my Great Grandparents, Grand Parents and Mother are buried.


----------



## Manatee (Nov 6, 2019)

Cremation will be my last chance to have a "smoking hot body".


----------



## street (Dec 22, 2019)

This last year I got a plot in a very rural area in the northwest.  They wouldn't take any money for the plot so I will have a permanent marker there but will have my ashes spread over the ranch and in the high country.
I also have bought two plots for us in a local cemetery where my wife will be buried or cremated.  There will be a marker there for her and me.  
Nothing else has been paid for or planned.  We need to get those details taken care of.


----------



## peppermint (Dec 22, 2019)

I could care less what my family does when I die....(I will not tell them what to do, cause I won't be there)


----------

